# Farnham



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I love that green color. Very nice!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh and aaah. He's very pretty.

Congrats.


----------

